# Lake Sakakawea State Park, ND



## homeless (Aug 9, 2018)

We have left Little Missouri State Park and moved on to Lake Sakakawea State Park. Working for North Dakoda Parks we have a seven day gift to any of their parks. Sakakawea is wide open and on the lake, with Electric and Water sites, Pull thru and lots of lake front. Read More:


----------

